# Fresh Pictures Of The One Owner 1935-37 Elgin Bluebird Bicycle Taken Today, Enjoy!



## Kreal (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello all!

If you followed my first post reguarding the one owner Elgin Bluebird I purchased several weeks ago that had been stored away in a barn for many decades with dust, dirt and neglect covering it; well you may have been as curious as I was as to just 'what' was lying underneath all of that dust!

Bright & early this morning I attached the front fender and handle bars and I took a clean towel and several buckets of water to the Bluebird and it came out fantastic! 

The original All State tires took air and hold wonderfully, and an extra front fender bracket and the original stubby handle-bar neck has been found and I'm sure more pieces, photos and perhaps home videos will turn up as time goes by!

I was very much tempted to try to take it for a ride down the street. It brings me much pleasure to be able to save this bicycle, clean it up and present it for all of you to see. This particular Bluebird has had a very interesting life and was cherished dearly by it's one original owner, a 17 year old buy that ordered it out of a Sears catalog in 1935.  He loved his bicycle so much he rode over 10,000 miles on it and when World War II came and he was drafted, his parents kept care and hid the bicycle from the scrap metal confiscations in Pennsylvania. I have an original black and white photograph of him said riding the bicycle on the dirt road outside of the store the day he purchased it.


Anyways, please enjoy the photos!


----------



## Kreal (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## pedal alley (Mar 15, 2009)

looking good there paul 
did they find the glovebox too.?
when ya gonna post that picture ?


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 15, 2009)

is that an antique truing stand?


----------



## Kreal (Mar 16, 2009)

militarymonark said:


> is that an antique truing stand?




Yes sir, and aside from requiring a thorough wire wheeling / sand blasting and a repaint, it should be usable as it is complete. The man really loved bicycles.

Also, I wanted to make note, he loved BIRDS aswell, he built an Aviary onto the back of his house and enjoyed taking care of all different types of birds. Quite interesting that he also owned the Blue'bird' bicycle.


----------



## walter branche (Mar 25, 2009)

*38 bluebird copake*

late model bluebird in the copake auction , you might want to look at, another very rare machine , thanks walter branche


----------



## char56 (Mar 25, 2009)

wow that's a really beautiful bike.I don't know much about Elgin Bluebirds.Are they very hard to come by? Does the tank section come apart or is it all one piece? Sorry if im asking a silly question, im new to the world of vintage bikes and I keep seeing really interesting frame and tank styles.I love the pictures by the way.I would love to see the original picture of the guy on his bike the day he bought it!!

All the best Charlie


----------



## Langsmer (Mar 25, 2009)

You mean you haven't ridden it yet? Put some new tires on it (save the oldies) and take that beast for a spin!  Rotate your tires. Its what they're for!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 25, 2009)

*38 at copake*



walter branche said:


> late model bluebird in the copake auction , you might want to look at, another very rare machine , thanks walter branche





Here you go Paul, I bet it will sell for less than 5gs...


Check it out...

http://www.copakeauction.com/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=album09


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 25, 2009)

for anyone interested here's the link to the whole bike gallery.
http://www.copakeauction.com/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=2009-04-18


----------



## Kreal (Apr 1, 2009)

This bicycle will be posted for sale soon. I wish I could keep it, however I need to re-coup some money I just spent on an old car. Details will follow. Thanks all.


----------



## walter branche (Apr 1, 2009)

*36 bluebird*

hi, i am looking forward to hearing the price for the bike ,, also all of the comments that will be coming soon..,walter branche  wbranche@cfl.rr.com


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 1, 2009)

i kinda figured it was going for sale.   thats  the way it goes in buisness.   love one day sell the next.


----------



## willy wonka (Apr 6, 2009)

*for sale*

northwest ohio would be a nice home for that bike


----------



## walter branche (Apr 7, 2009)

*bluebird is 7,500*

bluebird offered to me for 7,500 ,you might buy it for 7,000.. you would need some expensive parts to make it right ,,seat and pedals alone will ad 1,500 to the price,,.. thanks walter branche ,


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2009)

*Hook line and sinker.*

Is it just me, or does it seem like Kreal was playing us like a fish?
 I mean everything seemed all innocent like I just happened to find this bike laying around, and I have no idea what it is and could somebody help me out with its identity and possible value. The tear jerking story about the original owner and how he would ride for miles just to see his gal on his beloved Elgin Bluebird. Also the original photograph of him when he was a boy with his pride and joy.( By the way, were still hoping to see that photo.) And then BAM! guess what? the bike isn't so special after all, and it's for sale for the paltry sum of $7,500.00 dollars. Call me the skeptic, but I'm not buying the awe shucks routine. Good luck on the sale of your fabulous bike. It is a real beauty.


----------



## walter branche (Apr 7, 2009)

*rider photo*

photo of rider is being held for the people who buy the bike, also any parts that the original owners might locate ,, like pedals and seat,..i think the new owner heard how much the bike could be worth , and the thought of selling the bike was an easy decision.. he got the bike for under 500 -to sell it for 7500.00  would be a good story to tell. thanks to the CABE  ,,walter branche


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Apr 7, 2009)

Wonderful story, Beautiful bike, I think it is worth whatever you can get someone to pay for it.  I know that if I had run across it that I'd leave just like that and keep it in my garage along side all my others.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2009)

*A friend indeed.*

The sad thing is, that I bet Kreal knew exactly what that Elgin was, and how much it was worth when he offered the widow and her son a couple of hundred bucks for it. I wonder if his friendship will last, once the son finds out what that bike was worth. I know that I would feel swindled if a supposed friend pulled something like that on my mom just to get my deceased fathers bike for a few hundred dollars and then turn right around and sell it for seven thousand five hundred. Karma baby! Whether you believe or not. You know what they say about pay back. If Kreal gets his asking price for the bike, I'd say that taking the mother and son out for a nice steak dinner is in order. He can just tell them that he felt like doing something nice for them.


----------



## walter branche (Apr 7, 2009)

*bluebird sale*

when my girlfriend got the bluebird for me for 2500.- i sold it for 9,000 ,,i gave my girlfriend 2,000- for doing the deal, .. i do not know about this latest bike ,, i think, if you have 7,500 to spend on a bike ,you could find a much better bike ,,to purchase,, 7,500 is a strong amount ,, .it is always better to buy a bike that is complete if you have that kind of money ,,.. the one at copake , more complete and rare,is valued under 3,000..- i will bet people are going to get an auction  education on that bike, walter branche-


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 7, 2009)

some of you guys aren't being very nice sometimes it happens that you come across something and don't really know much about it. after that you get educated pretty quickly, sometimes too quickly. I was possibly one of the first guys to contact Paul about the bike, the first photos didn't show much and I wanted to stop any well intentioned ill advised "clean-up/restoration" until we saw just what we had. several people have been chiming in with their estimations and opinions which is a mixed blessing. I'm not interested in the bike and never was, but some of you new guys missed the days when a Bluebird went for $10,000.00 or more easy, so don't say no bike is worth it. an original is worth more than an original if it's nice enough and complete. this one isn't perfect and some key pieces are missing but still it isn't junk. times are crazy especially in the old bike scene. we'll see what happens but in the end Paul will end up with much more than he paid. all you poo pooers can sit aside and laugh while the serious guys negotiate over the bike. the thing I'm not sure of is the less than kind things being said, please be nicer.


----------



## pedal alley (Apr 7, 2009)

*still say....*

very nice bicycle paul.
i dig the story behind
this bicycle.with all that,
i say . would be the great
bicycle to own.if that would
have been someone in my family.
i would't have sold it. even if i wasn't
a bicycle-a-haul'k. it would be the
bicycle to own.especialy if you plan
to Own only one old bike  
hope someone whom will enjoy .
one bicycle doesn't take up much room.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2009)

*Rose bud.*

I am always happy for someones good fortune, for if it can't be mine,then let someone benifit from it. But I just feel a little sad for the widow and her son to have let go of what was their father/ husbands Rose bud. ( see the film Citizen Kane to understand this statement.) That bike was worth more to that family than money. Otherwise they wouldn't have kept it for so long. I'm sure the time felt right, and the right person came along to be the next caretaker of such a family heirloom. I doubt that they would have let it go if they knew that it was just going to be auctioned off to the highest bidder. I think, that what they were hoping for, was to find someone to cherish it as much as their father/husband had.   Rose bud,     Rose bud,     Rose bud.


----------



## RMS37 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Paul, I think it is a good time to mention a few things I?ve noticed about your Bluebird so you are aware of them in case you don?t sell the bike or so that any prospective buyers can be made aware.  

First of all the bike has a great patina and that is a selling point to many but the bike was repainted at some time (probably in the 50?s when some of the other parts were replaced) 

Your bike has the early seat mast that was replaced by the end of the first year of production with a stronger reinforced version. This corroborates that the bike is a 1935 (or early 1936) model. At that time the Bluebird was only available in French blue which is a greenish, non metallic robin?s egg blue. The blisters on the side of the tank and on the rack would have been painted red, not white. Later in 1936 the bluebird was also offered in non-metallic red with white trim although this combination was less popular. Later still, in the summer of 1937, the colors were changed to opalescent (read metallic) blue with red trim or opalescent gunmetal (grey) with ivory trim. 

The bikes were produced for Sears by Westfield and the serial number on the bottom of the crank hanger will clear up the manufacturing date. A serial number beginning with an ?N? signifies 1935, an ?A? is for 1936, and a ?B? is for 1937.

This means you really have the best of both worlds in this bike. As you are a car collector I?m sure you know that even secondary patina often trumps restoration when it comes to desirability to a potential buyer. Since the paint isn?t factory original this gives the buyer an out if they get tired of looking at rust and decide to restore the bike. The bike also comes with a great story about the original owner and that also something a potential buyer is purchasing.

Here are a few other observations about the bike. You asked about the tires, they are replacements. The originals would have a raised brick pattern molded into the white side walls. The rims and rear hub also look like 1950?s replacements. The chain guard is an after-market add-on and the pedals and kick stand are also not the original pieces.

Along with the fender ornament and the battery box door, ask your friend?s mother if she can locate any of the above original parts. Also have her look for the speedometer cable, speedometer drive gear bracket and the disc that mounts to the rear wheel to engage with the speedometer drive gear. Finding any of these parts will increase the value of your bike substantially.

Lastly, the saddle looks like the original Bluebird top, bolted to a replacement undercarriage. 

Bluebirds are among the most difficult balloon bicycles to restore because, while not the rarest 30?s bicycle, they have more specific and complex one model parts than perhaps any other bicycle from that time period. Many people end up buying several to construct one complete bike. Your bike looks to be in good structural condition and even missing parts it is more complete than many.

Good luck with the sale. I gather from your posts that you are new to the hobby and as surprised as anyone at the potential market value of your Bluebird. It looks like you have scored some more down-to earth bikes to enjoy so I hope you can find time to do that when you aren?t fettling the Bentley.


----------



## Kreal (Apr 8, 2009)

Jeez did this thread explode. I went a few days without checking it and all hell broke loose.   

Not sure where to start except to say that the most important factor about 'saving' this bicycle was that if I did not push to buy it - that it would have ended up at the scrap yard in a hulk of crushed metal. UP until my first post on here I had no idea the value was as much as it is, and if I hadn't of checked back in the thread that day I would already have torn it apart for sand blasting.  

When I said this was my first old bicycle I wasn't kidding. I knew and know nothing about old bicycles. I, like most old car enthusiasts enjoyed having an era-matching bicycle to go with the old cars and this was my plan. I have since realized this bicycle is more of a liability for me than something I can enjoy. How so? I can't afford the parts needed to properly restore it. In the mean time, I had to put it in a storage unit far from my home for worries someone would break in to steal it due to it's value.  I supose when I mentioned I had to 'sell it' to recoup investment money spent on another old car I really didn't mean just that......   Let me explain WHY I am chosing to sell it, not that my business is yours, but hey why not.   My girlfriend has been laid off of work since January, and she has all of her college expenses to pay her self. She is a wonderful girl and two weeks ago the rear subframe of her car went out on her. This was a day after I bought the Bentley. I need to recoup money to buy her a SAFE vehicle, and help her with upcoming college balances, this Bicycle is the only way I could do this.   Why can't I sell another car? Because in OHIO you can only sell so many cars within 12 months, and I've hit my limit, I can't even send a car to a junkyard for money.

This is no ones business but my own, and also is 'the reason I purchased the bicycle', ' why I'm setting the price at the amount it is ', 'why I'm selling it '.  ETC.  My business.

The bicycle will be going to Ebay and we can all watch what goes on there. I don't know how any of you could view me as a 'jerk' or someone with ill intentions. I have enjoyed being a member of this forum and learning of old bicycles, I've spoken to three people over the phone and really enjoyed our conversations, they taught me interesting information.

Why hasn't the original photo been published yet? Because I feel it is only right to send the photo with the Bicycle to the new owner rather than post it all over the internet, what they do with it from there on is up to them.

As far as price is concerned I haven't even received one offer yet, that was before I even set the $10,000 OBO price or offered it for $7500 to someone picked up.  When I say I am OPEN TO OFFERS, I really am.  Finding a good home for this bicycle is more important to me than 'getting top dollar', but with that I also have to be keen on what I sell it for as the money will be going to other expenses.


----------



## JLarkin (Apr 8, 2009)

You're not the first person to be hazed here or on non-bicycle message boards for attempting to sell something at a substantial or even reasonable profit.  Capitalism is still alive and well and you deserve to reap the benefits.  The internet makes free speech available to lackey idealists without the great means who feel you should cater to their wishes rather than mind their own business.  I hope you make a bundle.  I am confident no one will be coerced to bid on your bike.  It won't be me bidding because I cannot afford it and that is ok too.  Mods, this is not a flame post nor is it directed toward any individual.


----------



## walter branche (Apr 8, 2009)

*opening ebay bid*

hi, if you put it on ebay start the bidding at 3500.00,,... let me know when you place it ,and i will start the bidding .. good luck to your girlfriend and her education,it ads more to the story,sometimes bikes are found with the incorrect parts , there are people who appreciate this,and i am one,.. it seems the value falls on a bike with correct parts.when i mentioned about the parts and there prices or expense,that was for information ,it did not matter to me ,,... i think rms37 has really ,helped,, in identifying the paint ,repaint ,and the other parts,it is amazing, that someone has so much knowledge and they share it... there are many personalities on the CABE , thats what makes it so good,  you get feedback from all over the country ,,from all walks of life, .. my opinion about the bluebird ,,, it is special, with reputable provenance-be sure to write down the story and your thoughts and comments ,maybe download all of this CABE information,also the ebay auction action..to pass along to the next care taker-- walter branche


----------



## Bike_Jones (Apr 8, 2009)

We all know what they say about opinions... 
Of course I wish it was me that found that bike, but this just proves that they are still out there to be had.  I think that this is a great story and should be encouraging for all bike collectors!
So, list that bad boy on ebay and let the $$$ do the talking.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 8, 2009)

*The Bluebird of happiness.*

Thank you Paul aka Kreal, for sharing this wonderful story with all of us. It's been fun to follow this thread from the beginning. I have to apologize for doubting your sincerity about knowing what the Elgin Bluebird was. It just seemed unlikely to not know that it had some serious collectors value. Especially coming from a car collector. I seriously doubt that the bike was in any immenent danger of being scraped in the crusher. The bike was manufactured in 1935/1936 and in the same family until 2009. ( pretty amazing! ) The only way that bike was going to be crushed was when it no longer resided in the original owners possession.
 I have meant no ill will toward anyone, and I absolutely wish you the best on the sale of your bike. I have never doubted the worth of such an American classic, and am sure that it will rightly sell for a handsom amount of money.
 I also don't think that William from Ohio aka Willy Wonka should be held in any contempt for his comments. We all have a right to our opinons, and he was just expressing his. Yes we all know what opinons are like, but after all, thats all a forum board is. Just a bunch of people opinions. I guess I just took Walters invite to comment on the pending sale of your bike to heart. You have to admit, it sure spiced things up a bit.
 Again, Thank you for sharing, and don't forget that steak dinner. I'm sure the widow and her son will appreciate it.
Marty from California.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 9, 2009)

*Good for you*

Great find and story. That is a way cool styled bike and it was expensive when new,rich kids only. I'm curious who made it,the chainring is styled like the 50's and 60's Murrays I've had (other than the 1" pitch). I wonder if they made it and kept that styling all those years. Pat


----------



## Aeropsycho (Apr 9, 2009)

*Did you read???*



PCHiggin said:


> Great find and story. That is a way cool styled bike and it was expensive when new,rich kids only. I'm curious who made it,the chainring is styled like the 50's and 60's Murrays I've had (other than the 1" pitch). I wonder if they made it and kept that styling all those years. Pat




Dude.......and I'm a idiot....right!



Hey Paul I think your trying to make us look like armatures...He He 

It was nice talking to you the other day I wish you all the luck on a good sale...I am going to buy a lottery ticket maybe I could be a contender...


----------



## gregv (Apr 9, 2009)

interesting story!

Having read all this I can't help but feeling that in this day and age of internet information, there really is no excuse for not being aware of how much something is worth when considering selling. Kind of like buyer beware, but in reverse. No offense, but I bet that six hours of internet research spread over a week would net much information about almost any topic under the sun.

Wish I could find an old beauty in a barn!

cheers

greg v.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 9, 2009)

Aeropsycho said:


> Dude.......and I'm a idiot....right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you know the manufacturer of that bike? Please share the info. with us,then have your mommy wipe behind your ears.

Pat


----------



## Kreal (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi all. I took the bike out for some pictures getting ready to ebay or the Ohio Memory Lane meet this month  (anyone think I'd have luck there?)

Pics came out wonderful and it is an N code, so 1935


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd take it to memory lane, the spring meet is their biggest and best, I've seen quite a few high end bikes change hands at this meet, and it would be a real crowd pleaser,,,of course if you dont sell it I could always test ride it for you:eek: jk


----------

